# Spring Steelhead/Salmon



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Never been River fishing. I have glow spoons I used off the pier. What gear do I need and when does the fishing typically start? Have a cabin in Wellston so any advice on what's closest River to try?


----------



## cdaiek (Nov 14, 2013)

The Pere marquette is always a good time


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

If you are in wellston then I would hit the big man or the little man. Tippy usually has a ton of fish, but you basically have to fight for a spot. The pm is also a good spot to try. Trout opener is a big weekend up there, that's usually when we catch a lot of steelhead and the occasional hog brown.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wasn't this exact thread already posted? What happened to all the replies?


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Wasn't this exact thread already posted? What happened to all the replies?


I believe this thread was posted in multiple sections.


----------



## randall729 (Feb 18, 2015)

hplayer13 said:


> Never been River fishing. I have glow spoons I used off the pier. What gear do I need and when does the fishing typically start? Have a cabin in Wellston so any advice on what's closest River to try?


I am going down to mason county and try the pere marquette so maybe I can give some kind of report on this.


----------

